

Motorola asks ITC to ban every Mac, iPad, and most iPhones - at-fates-hands
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/09/motorola-asks-itc-to-ban-every-mac-ipad-and-most-iphones/

======
ladzoppelin
Wow that's a crazy amount of devices. I guess Apple has the money to pay any
fine but it's the "do not steal our innovation" image that could really be
damaged if this goes the wrong way. Once again I think Apple might have the
advantage, if this goes to trial, because of the technical aspect of the
claims. It's sickening how smart it is for Apple to sue over easy concepts
that non-technical people can grasp.

------
headShrinker
It sounds like the patent in question is describing the system and
transactions of a basic chat program. If Motorola just applied for this patent
in 2001 and granted in 2006, it seems a little behind the times. Isn't this
the same system any IRC like system would use?

------
mtgx
They won't do it. ITC has been very pro-Apple from what I've seen. They tend
to agree with Apple's accusations against Android manufacturers, but not the
other way around.

